# Autogeek's Car of the Week - 1994 Porsche 964 Turbo 3.6- Thursday, September 15th



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Autogeek's Car of the Week - 1994 Porsche 964 Turbo 3.6- Thursday, September 15th*

Sam just dropped off his Porsche, told me the car was recently taken up to 175 mph before the road ran out and there was still 1000 RPM before redline was hit.

*Back on topic... here she is in all her glory...*










*Looking good!*









Were going to use CarPro Ceramic Paint Protection Coating on the paint.









I inspected the paint using the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light and while it has some swirls and scratches, it's not near as bad as the first time I buffed it out so hats off to Sam for doing a good job of carefully maintaining the finish for the last year or so...

To remove the swirls and scratches we're going to use Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover, followed by Wolfgang Finishing Glaze and we're going to use a combination of Porter Cable 7424XP DA Polishers and Flex PE-14 Rotary Buffers with Lake Country Hydro-Tech Pads including the 3.5" pads on Optimum Adapters for doing surgical correction work on tight areas and thin panels.










First up will be washing the car followed by car using the CarPro Iron X Iron Remover and then we'll clay the paint.









We'll be posting pictures of this project on the fly to my Facebook page and then on Friday I'll try to post pictures taken using my Canon Rebel

We have a team of people arriving starting at 5:00pm tomorrow so my job before then is to get the car washed, decontaminated, clayed and taped-off before the fun begins.

Then we can start doing this...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

First thing this morning I washed the car thoroughly but gently as the paint is still overall in pretty good shape. In my e-book there's a section on the two different ways to wash a car (using a normal car wash), and this is the gentle approach.

Before I washed it here's what polish residue looks like after it's dried into fuzzy gaskets like used around the sunroof.


















*First up... wash the wheels and tires... soft Boar's Hair Brush, lug nut brush and Wolfgang Tire and Wheel Cleaner*









*The Lug nut brush works really well for cleaning the barrels*









*Bristles are flexible to get into intricate areas and agitate cleaner with roadgrime and brake dust *









*Daytona Speedmaster Wheel Brush for getting behind the wheel and into tight areas...*









*First wheel cleaned and rinsed...*









Sprayed on Iron X and let dwell, as you can see the wheels were actually pretty free of any iron contamination... that's a good thing although I know everyone wants to see a lot of color running off the rim... (that would mean the wheel was in fact embedded with iron filings. 









* After agitating I rinsed...*









*Perfectly clean and contamination free... I repeated the same procedure to the other three wheels and tires...*









Next, wash the body panels starting at the top and working down, I also continually rinsed the wheels and tires as I worked around the car so any lingering resides were rinsed off..

Note the labels on the buckets, simple idea but helpful because as you work around the car even though one bucket is the soap solution and the other is rinse water, they both end up with suds floating on top. The labels make it easy to quickly identify which bucket is which...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

*Next up... decontaminate the body panels using Iron X *


















*After allowing the product to dwell for a few minutes I gently re-washed the paint and then rinsed all the residue off... *









*Ready to dry, for this I used Guzzler Microfiber Waffle Weave Drying Towels...*


















Then Yancy moved the car into full sun so I could capture some before shots... as you can see the paint isn't in to bad of condition. Light swirls and scratches as well as some water imprint spots...













































*I do all the work... Yancy has all the fun...*









Even in this shot with the sun shining down onto the curve of the fender you can see there's not a lot of swirls but there are some scratches around the door handle. 









* In order to inspect for swirls outside you need bright overhead sunlight...*









*Yancy positions the Porsche for the buff-out...*









*Then we opened her up to wipe down the door jambs...*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Clayed, taped-off, wheels and tires covered over... ready to machine polish...



















:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

First step was to remove swirls, water spots and scratches, for this we Used Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover with Hydro-Tech Tangerine Polishing pads followed by Wolfgang Finishing Glaze using Hydro-Tech Crimson Finishing Pads.










*Here's Sam the owner using a DA Polisher for the first time...*









*Here's Rene giving Seth some hand-on training...*









*Here's Chevron also using a DA Polisher for the first time...*









Next up we wiped the entire car down with CarPro Erasure and then everyone took a turn applying the CQuartz





































:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._

After allowing approximately 25 to 30 minutes for the CQuartz to dry and set-up we carefully wiped the paint down and here are some after shots...














































Here's the Transformation Team, from left to right...

*Chevron, Sam, Jim, Tom, Mark, *
*Seth, Rene*


















*Jana...*









* Jana and Amy...*









The team did an excellent job and the CQuartz has created a very glassy look to compliment the curves of this 1994 Porsche 3.6 Turbo


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*I hope everyone will join with me in giving Amy's friend Janna a warm Autogeek welcome!*




























*The Swirl Girls...*



























:thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey great work there, love the 964 so unfussy, with smooth lines and easy contours unlike the modern 997 Turbo. A black Porsche well detailed will always looks amazing.


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Nice work mine cant be any good as no woman turn up to check my finish :buffer:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Bradley said:


> Hey great work there, love the 964 so unfussy, with smooth lines and easy contours unlike the modern 997 Turbo. A black Porsche well detailed will always looks amazing.


The only thing you really have to watch out for on this Porsche is the rubber and plastic trim around any body seam, it's hard to tape-off unless you have thin tape and then it's still a pain. The fuzzy material used for the gasket around the sun roof is a horrible material for any car manufacture to use where it's next to a painted surface.



IbizaFR said:


> Nice work mine cant be any good as no woman turn up to check my finish :buffer:


Invite a few?


----------

